# More soaping pics :)



## porumi (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

Here are some of my new soaps & sugar scrub cubes : hope you like them!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow!

One question - does the glitter stick to the skin?


----------



## porumi (Dec 2, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Wow!
> 
> One question - does the glitter stick to the skin?




No, it washes off pretty quick when in contact with water.


----------



## halogen171 (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty soaps. .excellent photo taking on your part


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 2, 2013)

Lovely.....as for glitter sticking, yes it certainly does. 
 It mostly washes off but still find it stuck to my skin until it's all worn off the bars.  
Also, my customers hate, hate, hate anthing on top of the soap like petals, spices etc....
They state they don't want anything that will block the drainage. I tried and it failed


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Love them they even look yummy!


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 2, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Tienne (Dec 2, 2013)

I love glitter! I do have a soft spot for all things shiny and sparkly and I love the colours you've used in your soaps, too! They're such happy colours!


----------



## porumi (Dec 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> I love glitter! I do have a soft spot for all things shiny and sparkly and I love the colours you've used in your soaps, too! They're such happy colours!




Me too! I am a very girly lady  if it sparkles i love it!


----------



## TVivian (Dec 2, 2013)

Love, love, love, LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Dec 7, 2013)

I love them !


----------



## coolchild2001 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome soaps. They look really lovely.


----------



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

love them all.. esp the first two, like Tienne said, such happy colors 

i have never made sugar scrub before, making a mental note right now to put it on my to do list..


----------



## renata (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh my God, these soaps are pure perfection! The petals on top looks so chic, and I love glitter too!
I0d buy them all in a heart beat


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Dec 14, 2013)

Your solid sugar cubes are great do you dip them in sugar after you cut them


----------



## porumi (Dec 16, 2013)

Mrs.Larios said:


> Your solid sugar cubes are great do you dip them in sugar after you cut them




Hi,

I incorporate sugar in my mix,- more stable this way.


----------



## porumi (Dec 16, 2013)

renata said:


> Oh my God, these soaps are pure perfection! The petals on top looks so chic, and I love glitter too!
> I0d buy them all in a heart beat




You are so sweet! Thanks


----------



## Lmecher (Jan 2, 2014)

I too hate glitter in my soap. I prefer to keep it all natural. I want a sugar scrub cube…those look good enough to eat. beautiful!!


----------

